# Newbie Owners seeking veteran knowledge



## CampCoast2Coast (Aug 10, 2021)

We just brought home our "new to us" 312bh travel trailer (2015) and are in LOVE! I have a big trip ahead as I have to transport it home from my parents (mn to tn) by myself with a dog & 3 kids 😬 we are BRAND NEW to having our own camper and all that goes with it. Hit me up with all your best advice!
What have been your favorite mods? Favorite accessories? Towing guidance? All of it. If we were your neighbors and said "this is our first camper and we know nothing and want to learn everything" what is the first bit you would tell us?


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Hello. First thing that comes to mind seeing's you are new. Definitely make sure you have the proper tow vehicle that is legal to handle the weight.
Also a proper hitch with Equalizer bars ect. Adjust hitch height to the trailer so it tows evenly. Not pointing down at the pavement like the many I see going down the highway. Not sure the law in the U.S. but you may need a heavy trailer endorsement on your license to be legal dependent on weight.. Something I advise you to look into. If anything serious was to happen on the road and your over weight for the truck ect .Will most likely spell big trouble. Good luck and safe travels


----------



## CampCoast2Coast (Aug 10, 2021)

Tourdfox said:


> Hello. First thing that comes to mind seeing's you are new. Definitely make sure you have the proper tow vehicle that is legal to handle the weight.
> Also a proper hitch with Equalizer bars ect. Adjust hitch height to the trailer so it tows evenly. Not pointing down at the pavement like the many I see going down the highway. Not sure the law in the U.S. but you may need a heavy trailer endorsement on your license to be legal dependent on weight.. Something I advise you to look into. If anything serious was to happen on the road and your over weight for the truck ect .Will most likely spell big trouble. Good luck and safe travels


#winning! Check check and check. 🤜*🤛 My dad helped me find a rig big enough for us but still should be towable and helping me know how to outfit my TV... as well as obsessively reading forums and watching youtube to doa and not to dos. The weight distributing and sway bars get installed tonight and trailer brake controller tomorrow on our suburban. I know I'm not an experienced tower so I will be taking it easy. 
I will look into the heavy trailer endorsement. I believe that it is over 10,000 lbs in the states I'm headed through but it's good to know for sure now and not later.


----------



## CampCoast2Coast (Aug 10, 2021)

CampCoast2Coast said:


> #winning! Check check and check. 🤜*🤛 My dad helped me find a rig big enough for us but still should be towable and helping me know how to outfit my TV... as well as obsessively reading forums and watching youtube to doa and not to dos. The weight distributing and sway bars get installed tonight and trailer brake controller tomorrow on our suburban. I know I'm not an experienced tower so I will be taking it easy.
> I will look into the heavy trailer endorsement. I believe that it is over 10,000 lbs in the states I'm headed through but it's good to know for sure now and not later.


Yup. The back of my drivers license says "up to 26,000 lbs" and I am well below that. And the other states I'm driving through agree on the 26000 lbs limit.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Leave yourself lots of breaking distance between you and those around you. Hopefully the Suburban is a 2500.


----------



## jdnewman (Jul 5, 2021)

CampCoast2Coast said:


> Yup. The back of my drivers license says "up to 26,000 lbs" and I am well below that. And the other states I'm driving through agree on the 26000 lbs limit.


The 26000 pound limit is where a CDL (Commercial Drivers License) is required. The state in which you hold a license is what drives any special endorsements. Other states have reciprocal agreements to honor those home state requirements. The best advice I can give is DON'T be in a hurry! Whether it's packing to leave, during the drive, or setting up for night. As is often said, it's not about the destination, but the journey. Take your time, expect to have some issues, and take your time to handle them. Safe travels.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Travel with only enough fresh water to get you by. Do NOT fill the tank. Reducing travel weight, increases gas mileage.

When backing into a camping spot/site TRY and approach the site so you can best see it from the left (drivers) side.

I'm sure there are many more suggestions that I have forgotten over time but those two are good beginners advice as shared with me in the early days.


----------



## Wander2G0 (Jul 15, 2019)

Make sure bearings and brakes arer serviced. Make sure you verfiy the tires specs. Speed rating, load rating, ect. You would be shocked on how aren't rate for both and you will know your top speed. Make sure you learn about tongue weight and balance the load you put in trailer. Great video to watch is: 



Happy Camping


----------

